# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  دستگاه لیبل زن

## khonehman

ما یک دستگاه برچسب زنی انقلابی را بررسی خواهیم کرد که به کاربرد برچسب بسته بندی بر روی محصولات استوانه ای، با چسب حرارتی یا فناوری پیش چسب، با تمرکز ویژه بر بطری های آب معدنی اختصاص دارد.

دستگاه لیبل زن

با توجه به تجربه و دانش لیبل‌کننده‌های پلی‌اتیلن، یک دستگاه برچسب‌زنی با سرعت بالا به‌ویژه برای بطری‌ها و ظروف PET یا شیشه‌ای مناسب است.

در این صفحه می توانید در مورد این جنبه ها بیشتر بدانید:

    زیرا یک برچسب عالی برای کاربردهای بسته بندی روی بطری ها است
    نمونه ای با بطری های آب 50cl: اسپومادور (با ویدئو)

دستگاه لیبل زن
دستگاه کامل برچسب زنی بطری
برچسب گردانی که برای اعمال برچسب های سفارشی روی بطری ها و فلاسک های استوانه ای یا متقارن با چسب حرارتی یا با استفاده از برچسب های پیش چسب طراحی شده است.
این سیستمی است که شبیه هیچ مدل دیگری در بازار نیست زیرا:
    این دستگاه مجهز به یک درام است که از عملیات چسباندن و برش بعدی برچسب مراقبت می کند، راه حلی که اجازه می دهد سطح تمیزی ثابتی داشته باشد و زمان از کار افتادن دستگاه را کاهش می دهد.دستگاه لیبل زن
    دارای سیستم برش نوآورانه با تیغه هایی است که حتی توسط افراد بی تجربه به راحتی قابل تعویض است که تنها 10 ثانیه طول می کشد.
    این می تواند تعداد زیادی از محصولات را در مدت زمان کوتاهی برچسب گذاری کند و به لطف سیستم های اتصال خودکار قرقره، تولید بی وقفه را ارائه می دهد.
    به راحتی می تواند حتی نازک ترین لایه ها را بدون آسیب رساندن به آنها اعمال کند. به لطف سیستم کشش قرقره بدون تنش،
ویژگی‌های منحصربه‌فرد و عملکرد استثنایی آن، آن را به برچسب‌زنی ایده‌آل برای شرکت‌های بزرگ آب و نوشیدنی تبدیل می‌کند که نیاز به پشتیبانی روزانه از حجم قابل توجهی از تولید و بهینه‌سازی هر جنبه از فرآیند برچسب‌گذاری دارند.

دستگاه لیبل زن

به عنوان مثال Spomador، یک شرکت نوشابه گازدار است که اکنون بخشی از این گروه است.
ویدئوی زیر را تماشا کنید تا دستگاه با برچسب 50cl “S. آنتونیو، نام تجاری است که توسط این شرکت خریداری شده است.
برای این مشتری، پس از بحث در مورد نیازهای خاص او، عملکرد مدلی را انتخاب کردیم که شامل موارد زیر است:
    سرعت برچسب زدن 52000 بطری در ساعت.
    درام تکی که برچسب را برش داده و منتقل می کند. روی بطری
    کنترل کیفیت خودکار؛
    اتصال خودکار قرقره ها برای جلوگیری از وقفه در تولید.دستگاه لیبل زن

----------

